# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Macro shoot on 10 May

## luenny

Hi,
Richard has asked me to organize a shoot on 10 May (Sat). We have not work out where to shoot yet but time will probably be from 7.30am to around noon.

Anybody interested? You can suggest the place if you want to.

----------


## trident

Luenny,
Wah so fast post liao, one of the reason is, yesterday I bought the EF 50mm f1.8 MII and a set of 3 kenko extension tube and would like to try it out.  :Smile: 
Now, think of a place to go  :Smile:

----------


## wynx

> Hi,
> Richard has asked me to organize a shoot on 10 May (Sat). We have not work out where to shoot yet but time will probably be from 7.30am to around noon.
> 
> Anybody interested? You can suggest the place if you want to.


Should be okay for me...Keep me posted.

----------


## rwalker

> Should be okay for me...Keep me posted.


Should be ok for me too...

----------


## luenny

Anybody got any suggestion on where to go?? Richard?

----------


## Simon

will confirm after my exam on 5th may

----------


## Shadow

no macro lense, but don't mind to join for walking fun  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Robert,
Go beg, steal, borrow one. Or better still, buy one. C'mon, you want it, you just don't know you want it yet.  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Robert,
You can share my 100mm macro and the 50mm+extension tube combo.

----------


## trident

Luenny,
I was thinking of AH, considering the hot weather, no heavy trekking required,
place is shaded.

----------


## Goondoo

> Luenny,
> I was thinking of AH, considering the hot weather, no heavy trekking required,
> place is shaded.


I am joining another group from Flickr on the 10th. They are considering AH too. I wonder how cramp AH will be on that morning!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

What is AH? Alexandra Hospital? how about pulau ubin  :Opps:  I never been there  :Razz:

----------


## luenny

Hmmm ... I don't mind Ubin but don't know the way to the shooting location. Anybody wants to lead?

----------


## trident

Since Flickr group is going to AH on that day, it would be quite crowded.
As for Ubin, Simon knows the way, provided he is free to come and lead us.
Maybe can go Chek Jawa  :Smile:

----------


## wynx

> Hmmm ... I don't mind Ubin but don't know the way to the shooting location. Anybody wants to lead?


I do know some good locations in Ubin and yeah, Ubin sounds good to me.. :Jump for joy:  

On that note, no one can beat Simon in terms of where to shoot in Ubin. Lol

----------


## wynx

> I am joining another group from Flickr on the 10th. They are considering AH too. I wonder how cramp AH will be on that morning!


Never ask me along... :Exasperated:

----------


## trident

Ok, Ubin sounds good to me. The list so far
1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon ?

----------


## wynx

> Ok, Ubin sounds good to me. The list so far
> 1.) Wynx
> 2.) Luenny
> 3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
> 4.) Robert aka Shadow
> 5.) rwalker aka Loke
> 6.) Simon ?


You all must offer to buy Simon 2 coconuts and maybe help him with his assignment.  :Grin:

----------


## trident

wah coconut heavy leh, canned coconut juice can or not?  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> Never ask me along...


You early early already committed here mah..... wait trident use his Extension Tube throw me how....  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Simon

after 5th May, I got no assignments for the next 3 months, so can shoot every weekend, provided don't need to work during the weekends  :Smile: 

tentatively is I'm ok for 10th May, interested in Ubin?

Richard, don't need, just buy me coconut at Ubin  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

yeah, I vote for ubin

----------


## trident

> You early early already committed here mah..... wait trident use his Extension Tube throw me how....


Billy,
Extension tube not meant for throwing at people, I use Simon's coconut better, sure bokoh  :Knockout: 

Simon,
OK, coconut and butterfly at Ubin !
anything to shoot beside butterfly?  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

alot of macro opportunities at Ubin, we start at butterfly hill in the early morning then move to the sensory trail in the later part

----------


## Merviso

Hi guys, sounds like fun to me... Let me tag along...  :Grin:  

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon ?
7.) Merviso

----------


## Shadow

sound interesting, do we need to match our time with the tide?

----------


## budak

remember hor... now ferry ride is $2.50 each way....

----------


## trident

Merv,
Glad you can join us.

----------


## wynx

> remember hor... now ferry ride is $2.50 each way....


Budak, wanna come along?

Here's the tentative plans

0900hrs- meet at changi village for breakfast
0930hrs- depart for pulau ubin
1000hrs- commence shooting
1200hrs- lunch( Folks can buy Simon his coconuts)
1300hrs- continue shooting

----------


## budak

dunwan la. don't like coconut

----------


## Goondoo

> dunwan la. don't like coconut


he like chio aunty  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## luenny

Meet at 9am for breakfast?? Can we go earlier like depart for ubin at 8am or something?? Shooting after lunch can be very hot. Besides you'll be missing all the wonderful morning light.

----------


## Shadow

The tide is low at 8:35 (10/5), does it mean earlier would be better?

http://app.nea.gov.sg/cms/htdocs/article.asp?pid=2293

----------


## trident

Robert,
We are shooting butterflies and other macro insects, so tide shouldn't be a problem.
Anyway I also prefer earlier start.  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> Robert,
> We are shooting butterflies and other macro insects, so tide shouldn't be a problem.
> Anyway I also prefer earlier start.


Go as early as you can if Ubin....
Strong winds normally sets in in the later morning after 11am etc. You will know when you see Simon starts smoking and resting in the shed longer than usual :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Luenny, 
Did you send pictures to the photo shop I recommended? Do you think they are good enough?

----------


## wynx

> Meet at 9am for breakfast?? Can we go earlier like depart for ubin at 8am or something?? Shooting after lunch can be very hot. Besides you'll be missing all the wonderful morning light.


Actually we can depart on different times...since butterfly hill is really a short walk from the jetty...

I will try to be there at 8am...shouldn't be too difficult...Hopefully, the wind will be friendly on that day!

----------


## luenny

Billy,
Didn't send to photoshop. End up I just print them myself (8R). Smaller but saves me $$$ since I have the paper at home already.

Wynx,
8 am is fine. We can go breakfast and then leave for Ubin. By the way, where is it exactly? Does someone have a map or something?

----------


## Simon

okie, meet up at 8am.

----------


## Shadow

> By the way, where is it exactly? Does someone have a map or something?


Yeah how to reach there by Bus from MRT station?

----------


## Simon

Meet at the coffeeshop beside the Le Meridien hotel, opposite the open carpark at 8am

bus services
2 from NEW BRIDGE RD TER (Tanah Merah MRT)
29 from TAMPINES INT 
59 from BISHAN INT 
109 from SERANGOON INT

----------


## luenny

Where do we park the car? At the open carpark? 

Hmm ... on second thought, I think I better go public. Don't want to be driving after the trip.

----------


## trident

Luenny,
So you not driving? Thought of hitching a ride.
You bringing your monopod or tripod?

----------


## rwalker

If the hot weather and dry spell continue, I think butts in the wild will be greatly affected and reduced...  :Sad:

----------


## trident

I read that butterflies are sun lovers, so they should out in full force.............. :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

Bring many many many water bottles... i'm going to bring a spray bottle with honey so i can attract my insects...if i go..

Also if you cannot finish your water.. can create a mud pool so the butts come and mud puddle.. :Smile: ..lol

----------


## hwchoy

just take off your shirt the butts will come and suck your sweat  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Richard,
Don't feel like driving-leh. Don't really know the way and also going to be very tired after the shoot. Anyway, I'll let you know at a nearer date. I'm going to bring my tripod. I find it very useful for bugs that stay still. Let me experiment with different ways of shooting.

----------


## trident

Luenny,
Ok then I take bus too. I'll bring my tripod if it wasn't so heavy.

----------


## Shadow

Can we meet at MRT station?

do not know which one is the closest.
2 from NEW BRIDGE RD TER (Tanah Merah MRT)
29 from TAMPINES INT 
59 from BISHAN INT 
109 from SERANGOON INT

----------


## trident

Robert,
Closest MRT should be Tampinese MRT.
Take bus 29 from there all the way to Changi Village Interchange.
I am taking bus 59 from Toa Payoh, journey is about 1 hour.

----------


## Aquaculture

Wish I can join you guys but I've got a meeting to attend at 3pm this Sat. Don't think I've been to that part of Ubin before. May I know how long is the walk from the Jetty to the place? Hope to squeeze in the time... really need a break.

----------


## Shadow

reschedule your meeting  :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

> Wish I can join you guys but I've got a meeting to attend at 3pm this Sat. Don't think I've been to that part of Ubin before. May I know how long is the walk from the Jetty to the place? Hope to squeeze in the time... really need a break.


Yo! Aquaculture, you can always join us up till finish lunch and then take the ferry back for your meeting... 3pm should be ok...  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## trident

aquaculture,
......take MC  :Smile:

----------


## wynx

> Wish I can join you guys but I've got a meeting to attend at 3pm this Sat. Don't think I've been to that part of Ubin before. May I know how long is the walk from the Jetty to the place? Hope to squeeze in the time... really need a break.


Probably 10 to 20 mins walk..at a very comfortable pace..

----------


## Simon

Richard

although butterflies like the Sun, but there is any rain for the past 2 weeks and it is not good for them

----------


## rwalker

I think we will have a respite. In fact according to the NEA web site, there will be rain for the next three days!

----------


## Simon

Place: Ubin
Meet at the coffeeshop beside the Le Meridien hotel, opposite the open carpark at 8am

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon
7.) Merviso

----------


## Simon

Some rain will do us good, but beware of the mosquitos. Don't forget to bring your insect repellent.

----------


## trident

Hope there is rain the next few days. Heard on the radio that rain is expected over a few areas, but apparently not Toa Payoh.
Simon, is there anything we need to bring? Something to entice the butterflies. I read that rotten fruits is good.

----------


## Simon

if you can find some rotten fruits, will be good

----------


## genes

Insect repellant, wouldn't that chase all the butts away?  :Razz:

----------


## Goondoo

> Insect repellant, wouldn't that chase all the butts away?


Poor Genes, I wondered what you've going through during your shoots  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## genes

:Laughing:  it was pretty much mozzies free during my shooting. But the same cannot be said for mozzie infested ubin.

----------


## Shadow

> Place: Ubin
> Meet at the coffeeshop beside the Le Meridien hotel, opposite the open carpark at 8am


I'm lost are we meeting 8am at Le Meridien Singapore (Orcard road) or Changi village?

----------


## Goondoo

> I'm lost are we meeting 8am at Le Meridien Singapore (Orcard road) or Changi village?


FYI, the hotel is no longer known as Le Meridian Singapore.
It had been renamed to Changi Village Hotel for sometime already.
The owner had always been Far East Organisation but the hotel was leased to Le Meridien for a while, as what I was told.

I believe the meeting place should be at the coffee shop next to Changi Village Hotel.

----------


## trident

Billy,
Thanks, you are right, it's Changi Village Hotel, opposite the bus interchange.

----------


## Shadow

Thanks Billy for clarification

----------


## hwchoy

Place: Ubin
Meet at the coffeeshop beside the Changi Village Hotel (ex Le Meridien hotel), opposite the open carpark at 8am

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon
7.) Merviso
8.) hwchoy - should be able to attend unless something blue turns up (trident you bringing extension tube?)

----------


## trident

Choy,
Yes, of course bringing it, Robert also want to try it out.  :Smile: 
.........and some rotten fruits too (if I can find it)  :Smile: 
no need for Justine to take off his shirt, later the Ubin chio aunty get nose bleed  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

Yeah I want to try it out because I do not have macro lense yet  :Sad: 

Saw nice macro photo using +4 close up filter. Thinking to get one and try it out on Saturday.
http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=358049
http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=369843

----------


## hwchoy

I can bring a reverse 50mm for you all to use.

----------


## trident

wah, got plenty of toys to play.
Ok I bring 58mm close up lens too, (cheap ones)
Robert, you got a lot of report to write after trying out
all the stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

:Razz:   :Blah:   :Razz:

----------


## AquaObsession

trident : u got any pic (maybe of a spider or an ant) with ur 100mm macro. Thinking of buying one!

Cheers, Christophe

----------


## trident

Christophe,
My pictures not so good lah, might do injustice to canon.
Anyway many bros here used the 100mm macro lens,
here are two fine examples.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=37783
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=40455

----------


## Aquaculture

Sorry guys, couldn't join you. Wifey reminded me last night that I've to send my kids to their extra classes at 12pm.... haiz.  :Sad:  So much toys gonna be there.... so sian.... :Sad: 

Have fun guys. Please do post your photos.

----------


## koolman

> Anybody got any suggestion on where to go?? Richard?


Hi bro

I am getting married on 10th May 2008. Perhaps, you want to come and give it a shot. Don't be mistaken, I have already got my own photographer.

Cheers

Koolman
98366373

----------


## luenny

Just updating the list. Hooray, testing out my new toy this Sat. Hopefully can find lots of spiders there for me to shoot. Especially crab spiders and lynx. Simon, over there got spiders or not?

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon
7.) Merviso
8.) hwchoy - should be able to attend unless something blue turns up (trident you bringing extension tube?)
9.) Andi (Robert and Luenny's friend)

----------


## Shadow

your shipment from B&H arrived?

----------


## Simon

Defintely have spiders, you just need to search for them :P

----------


## trident

> Sorry guys, couldn't join you. Wifey reminded me last night that I've to send my kids to their extra classes at 12pm.... haiz.  So much toys gonna be there.... so sian....
> 
> Have fun guys. Please do post your photos.


aquaculture,
no worries, always another time, you have fun too  :Smile: 

Robert, Luenny's Tammy 180mm came in on monday  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> Hi bro
> 
> I am getting married on 10th May 2008. Perhaps, you want to come and give it a shot. Don't be mistaken, I have already got my own photographer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Koolman
> 98366373


Congratulations! Welcome to hell!  :Blah:

----------


## luenny

Billy,
Don't scare him like that. Getting married is still ok. Wait until you have kids.  :Evil:

----------


## Goondoo

> Billy,
> Don't scare him like that. Getting married is still ok. Wait until you have kids.


Did I? Hell have 18 levels _mah!_  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## trident

I think I reached level 16 liao  :Exasperated:

----------


## hwchoy

Updated attendee list:

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon
7.) Merviso
8.) hwchoy (toys I am bringing: Expodisc, 50/1.8 reverse macro, split prism viewfinder)
9.) Andi (Robert and Luenny's friend)
10.) Cynthia Ho (hwchoy's Nikon friend)
11.) Lily Chen (hwchoy's non-photo friend but a botany expert, challenge her to ID all your plants)

----------


## ranmasatome

choy.. you bringing a 50 1.8?? isn't the hole too small for reverse? using a 1.4 now and i find it too small..haha..

----------


## hwchoy

aiya cheap cheap so I just get. the mount is 52mm but if you have a 52/58 adaptor then good loh.

and if you can find a 72mm ring then can use the 50/1.2  :Grin:

----------


## Aquaculture

> Hi bro
> 
> I am getting married on 10th May 2008. Perhaps, you want to come and give it a shot. Don't be mistaken, I have already got my own photographer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Koolman
> 98366373


Congrats bro. You give her a wedding RING, in return not only will she give you a wedding RING too but she'll give you suffeRING and lots of enduRING.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Simon

I got a reverse ring set from 52 to 58mm

----------


## wynx

> Hi bro
> 
> I am getting married on 10th May 2008. Perhaps, you want to come and give it a shot. Don't be mistaken, I have already got my own photographer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Koolman
> 98366373


Congratulations..Welcome to another 'ship' of your life...Hardship... :Blah:

----------


## hwchoy

> I got a reverse ring set from 52 to 58mm


bring leh, then can try reversing the 100 macro  :Very Happy:

----------


## Simon

sure thing

----------


## Shadow

does anyone have Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8? I was heard it is very sharp lense. If you have, could you please bring it as well to try?  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

what mount?

----------


## Shadow

Canon, sorry forgot

----------


## Simon

I will bring it along for group photograph

----------


## ranmasatome

if i go i'll bring all my reverse mounts.. got 49, 52, 58..all interchangeable.

----------


## luenny

Wah, you guys like going to toy shop instead of going for a shoot. Darn, all Canon mount.

----------


## hwchoy

> Darn, all Canon mount.



being a sheep has its privileges  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

OH... and also my ring lite.. for those that want to try it on the 100mm.. :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

what!? you have ring lite? oy! I chope!!!  :Kiss:  

if you are not going I will go your house and TAKE  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Justine,
Go lah, got lots of toys to play  :Smile: 

Luenny,
Change to canon or get Jeffery and Billy to come along  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

> I will bring it along for group photograph


Thanks Simon

----------


## luenny

Change to Canon?? Never!!! Wha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!  :Evil:  I love the dark side!  :Grin:

----------


## wynx

> Justine,
> Go lah, got lots of toys to play 
> 
> Luenny,
> Change to canon or get Jeffery and Billy to come along


lol...I might be on the dark side this saturday..If I can loan my brother's D300 and of course the 180mm Macro..otherwise, I still have my trusty canon...

----------


## luenny

Wah, you another Richard. Brother one brand you one brand. So much for sharing equipments with your brother.

----------


## hwchoy

get the D3!!! damn steam.

----------


## tcy81

> does anyone have Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8? I was heard it is very sharp lense. If you have, could you please bring it as well to try?


I own a tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 (canon mount), i will bring if i able to make it.
By the way, the shoot will end about what time ?

----------


## wynx

> Wah, you another Richard. Brother one brand you one brand. So much for sharing equipments with your brother.


My bro should be coming with me this saturday. His Sb-800 came in just today.. Lol :Grin:  :Grin: 

No luck for my venture into the dark side..seriously I really don't think I should switch...I am still waiting for the next version of EOS5D

----------


## hwchoy

Updated attendee list:

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon
7.) Merviso
8.) hwchoy (toys I am bringing: Expodisc, 50/1.8 reverse macro, split prism viewfinder)
9.) Andi (Robert and Luenny's friend)
10.) Cynthia Ho (hwchoy's Nikon friend)
11.) Lily Chen (hwchoy's non-photo friend but a botany expert, challenge her to ID all your plants)
12.) Ben Yau (yet another hwchoy's Nikon friend and AQee, the long lost Subzero)

----------


## Simon

looks like to packed to the brim on the boat.

----------


## hwchoy

who volunteer to swim?  :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

What time will the thing end?

Tempting to go...  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

wah lao, boat capsize loh  :Kiss:

----------


## tcy81

one boat can fit how many people ?

----------


## ranmasatome

10..haha.. i think..

----------


## ranmasatome

2 boats loh... share share.. no problems one..

----------


## Simon

max per boat is 12

----------


## luenny

> get the D3!!! damn steam.


Yeah, I know. Ask Jeffrey about it. He was tempting us with it the other day. For me I think even D300 also very good already. Billy should know. The problem I have with D200 is the noise control. Otherwise, I find it ok for me.

----------


## Goondoo

> Yeah, I know. Ask Jeffrey about it. He was tempting us with it the other day. For me I think even D300 also very good already. Billy should know. The problem I have with D200 is the noise control. Otherwise, I find it ok for me.


You really should try ISO1600  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

I saw two D3 in a studio at ISO25600.

----------


## Shadow

I wonder how is the noise with ISO 25600?

----------


## hwchoy

looks great on the LCD.

----------


## Goondoo

> looks great on the LCD.


LCD as in camera's LCD?

----------


## Simon

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon
7.) Merviso
8.) hwchoy (toys I am bringing: Expodisc, 50/1.8 reverse macro, split prism viewfinder)
9.) Andi (Robert and Luenny's friend)
10.) Cynthia Ho (hwchoy's Nikon friend)
11.) Lily Chen (hwchoy's non-photo friend but a botany expert, challenge her to ID all your plants)
12.) Ben Yau (yet another hwchoy's Nikon friend and AQee, the long lost Subzero)
13) Goondoo?
14) wackytpt?

----------


## wynx

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon
7.) Merviso
8.) hwchoy (toys I am bringing: Expodisc, 50/1.8 reverse macro, split prism viewfinder)
9.) Andi (Robert and Luenny's friend)
10.) Cynthia Ho (hwchoy's Nikon friend)
11.) Lily Chen (hwchoy's non-photo friend but a botany expert, challenge her to ID all your plants)
12.) Ben Yau (yet another hwchoy's Nikon friend and AQee, the long lost Subzero)
13) Goondoo?
14) wackytpt?
15) Wynx' Brother Kelvyn... from the 'dark' side

----------


## Merviso

Wah! so many people, maybe we can have a picnic there...  :Grin:

----------


## wynx

Any west siders here? I wanna pass some plants to fei mao...

----------


## hwchoy

> LCD as in camera's LCD?


yes, zoomed all the way.

----------


## AquaObsession

If I can get my ef100mm Macro, I will join you guys. Having pain with reverse macro (55-250 with 50f1.8 reverse).

If Justin brings his ring flash, how many of us will go buy ring flash after the event  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Cheers, Christophe

----------


## Goondoo

> yes, zoomed all the way.


Sounds good.... I will try mine too then....  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## rwalker

Wow! Sounds like big party on Sat  :Smile: 




> Any west siders here? I wanna pass some plants to fei mao...


Hi Wynx, not exactly west. If he doesn't mind to collect it from Yew Tee and the plant can last for a day under the hot weather.

----------


## Simon

no one invited/ask Benny?

----------


## hwchoy

I thought everyone here self-invite?

----------


## trident

Yah, sure wish he could come  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> Yah, sure wish he could come


Luenny,
I will bring my Extension Tubes. You may want to try them out.
Can anyone bring extra 5 AA batteries, I loaned my to a friend and he left for a trip to Philipines before returning to me  :Exasperated:

----------


## Merviso

haha... think benny act blur never see this post until Sun, considering the hot weather and amount of distance that we need to walk...  :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

> Luenny,
> I will bring my Extension Tubes. You may want to try them out.
> Can anyone bring extra 5 AA batteries, I loaned my to a friend and he left for a trip to Philipines before returning to me


Hi Billy, I will have 8 extra AA batteries with me...  :Wink:

----------


## Goondoo

> Hi Billy, I will have 8 extra AA batteries with me...


Thanks, I will bring my extra flash then  :Wink:

----------


## benetay

Guys enjoy yourself. Awaiting pictures! Will not be joining. Careful on the weather. The pattern this few days isn't the best due to cyclone which somehow affected us i think. 

Anyway, just enjoy the company!

Cheers!

----------


## Goondoo

> Guys enjoy yourself. Awaiting pictures! Will not be joining. Careful on the weather. The pattern this few days isn't the best due to cyclone which somehow affected us i think. 
> 
> Anyway, just enjoy the company!
> 
> Cheers!


True, let's all be armed with at least a poncho  :Wink:

----------


## benetay

Simon remember to bring a small umbrella, still beats having a poncho.

----------


## trident

> Luenny,
> I will bring my Extension Tubes. You may want to try them out.
> Can anyone bring extra 5 AA batteries, I loaned my to a friend and he left for a trip to Philipines before returning to me


Billy,
You are coming with us! That great news  :Smile: 
I thought you are going to AH with your f****r friends.

----------


## Simon

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon
7.) Merviso
8.) hwchoy (toys I am bringing: Expodisc, 50/1.8 reverse macro, split prism viewfinder)
9.) Andi (Robert and Luenny's friend)
10.) Cynthia Ho (hwchoy's Nikon friend)
11.) Lily Chen (hwchoy's non-photo friend but a botany expert, challenge her to ID all your plants)
12.) Ben Yau (yet another hwchoy's Nikon friend and AQee, the long lost Subzero)
13) Goondoo
14) wackytpt? <- Please confirm
15) Wynx' Brother Kelvyn... from the 'dark' side
16) Eugene <- Please confirm

Please confirm the list, at least we know how many people we have to wait.
Remember meeting place is the coffeeshop beside the Changi hotel and *8am* on 10th May (SAT), we have breakfast first before setting off, so we will leave for Ubin at around 8.20

----------


## luenny

> Luenny,
> I will bring my Extension Tubes. You may want to try them out.
> Can anyone bring extra 5 AA batteries, I loaned my to a friend and he left for a trip to Philipines before returning to me


Great. We can try stacking it with my 2xTC and see what kind of magnification we can get. Looks like quite a lot of people from the dark side too. I see at least 4. Woohoo!! Sure wish Jeff will go, then we have a D3 in the mix. Too bad we don't have a 200mm Micro Nikkor in the mix.

----------


## luenny

> Thanks, I will bring my extra flash then


Billy, how many flashes do you have?

----------


## Goondoo

> Billy, how many flashes do you have?


I have 2 SB800

----------


## Wackytpt

Simon, 

Not able to commit for this week as afternoon I got a church event.

Would love to go.

Cheers
Nicholas

----------


## Simon

1.) Wynx
2.) Luenny
3.) Richard aka Trident 94778307
4.) Robert aka Shadow
5.) rwalker aka Loke
6.) Simon
7.) Merviso
8.) hwchoy (toys I am bringing: Expodisc, 50/1.8 reverse macro, split prism viewfinder)
9.) Andi (Robert and Luenny's friend)
10.) Cynthia Ho (hwchoy's Nikon friend)
11.) Lily Chen (hwchoy's non-photo friend but a botany expert, challenge her to ID all your plants)
12.) Ben Yau (yet another hwchoy's Nikon friend and AQee, the long lost Subzero)
13) Goondoo
14) Wynx' Brother Kelvyn... from the 'dark' side
15) Eugene <- Please confirm

Please confirm the list, at least we know how many people we have to wait.
Remember meeting place is the coffeeshop beside the Changi hotel and *8am* on 10th May (SAT), we have breakfast first before setting off, so we will leave for Ubin at around 8.20

----------


## ranmasatome

Eugene go.. i go...kekeke.

----------


## Wackytpt

Gene... big shot haha...

Justin only go with Eugene go. 

Haha...

----------


## Goondoo

> Gene... big shot haha...
> 
> Justin only go with Eugene go. 
> 
> Haha...


You talk so much.... confirm go already is it?  :Evil:  :Evil: 

Opps...  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:

----------


## Wackytpt

Billy my answer :




> Simon, 
> 
> Not able to commit for this week as afternoon I got a church event.
> 
> Would love to go.
> 
> Cheers
> Nicholas

----------


## Goondoo

> Billy my answer :


Would not be able the commit meaning cannot go or cannot confirm?
Go mean go, no go means no go... need to type so much waste bandwidth meh? :Opps:  :Opps:  :Opps:

----------


## luenny

Cut him some slack-lar Billy. Anyway, where are you going to park your bike?

----------


## Wackytpt

Luenny, it is ok. Billy is a BIG BULLY... :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## Goondoo

> Cut him some slack-lar Billy. Anyway, where are you going to park your bike?


Jetty carpark.




> Luenny, it is ok. Billy is a BIG BULLY...


No i am not!!! I'm a nice guy  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:

----------


## luenny

I've decided to drive there since it's so early. And, I was told the parking rate for the open air car park - URA - is 50cents for half an hour. My friend who live nearby told me that the car park is pretty hot in terms of being fine if you don't put parking coupon. I called the hotel and they told me their charge is $2/- for the first hour and then $1/- for every hour. I think I'll park there instead. Just extra $1/, don't need coupons and shaded.

----------


## hwchoy

all public coupon carparks outside CBD (white lots) are 50&#162; per half hour, and $1 per half hour within CBD (yellow lots).

----------


## trident

Ok, I am ready to go. Charging extra batteries now.
Bag's packed. The toys I am bringing are, 
extension tubes with the EF50mm f1.8 and 
close-up filters for the EF-S 55-250mm. 
Of course not forgetting my trusty EF100mm macro. 

Aquaobession,
You can try a close-up filter for your 55-250mm for macro. I think it's better than the reverse ring solution which is giving you all sorts of problem.

----------


## ranmasatome

can someone give me a lift?? please??  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

> can someone give me a lift?? please??


I don't mind either  :Grin:  anyone stay around telok blangah crescent?  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

I'm taking a cab from Lengkok Bahru, you can meet me at my place at 7.15am  :Smile:

----------


## trident

I am meeting Luenny at Yishun MRT 7 to 7.15am.
He is driving.  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi8888

> Great. We can try stacking it with my 2xTC and see what kind of magnification we can get. Looks like quite a lot of people from the dark side too. I see at least 4. Woohoo!! Sure wish Jeff will go, then we have a D3 in the mix. Too bad we don't have a 200mm Micro Nikkor in the mix.


Would love to go.. but I have something on in the afternoon... anyways, enjoy yourself..... i will go shoot in the morning in some secret location  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

What hotel is this luenny?? maybe i park there also..nobody give me lift so i have to drive.. :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

what used to be Changi Meridien. If you don't know where it is then you can't find the right kopitiam  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

i'm screwed then... give me a lift leh uncle..

----------


## hwchoy

for once I am getting a lift from someone hehe.

----------


## trident

> What hotel is this luenny?? maybe i park there also..nobody give me lift so i have to drive..



Justine,
the old hotel have been torn down and re-built. Now it's called Changi Village Hotel. You can't miss it, it near the food centre/bus interchange.

It's finally raining here, hope it's a nice cool morning for shooting.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## hwchoy

tore down? I think they just renovate in 2003 that's all.

----------


## Merviso

Good morning! Kakis...  :Grin:  

Was raining very heavily just now at Bedok, could hear the howling wind and rain even in my sleep...  :Roll Eyes:  Luckily it stop at 6am, maybe knowing that we are going Ubin this morning...  :Grin:  

Guys, remember to bring your rain gears!  :Cool:

----------


## trident

choy,
You are right, the hotel was renovated, not torn down  :Sad: 
don't what gave me the idea that it was torn down.

Anyway it was nice meeting all you guys at the shoot.
Thanks to Simon, wynx and Luenny for putting it all together.  :Smile:

----------


## genes

Looking forward to your shots guys!  :Grin:

----------


## rwalker

Thank you guys for organizing this outing. It was fun!
Below are some shots to share, but with a tinge of regret of not able to to nail down the 'tiger'.

Unknown butts:



Twany Coster:




Hibiscus:


And finally a little spider for our spider man.... you know who  :Smile:

----------


## wynx

Some of my humble shots today. Guys, the weather weren't that fantastic but you guys are.... 
Really struggling here as I am using a tamron 180mm nikon mount on my EOS 20D via an adapter ring.


Hawk Moth's Caterpillar


The Peablue (Lampides boeticus), or Long-Tailed Blue, is a small butterfly found in Europe, Africa, Southeast Asia and Australia that belongs to the Lycaenids or Blues family.


The Indian Cupid (Chilades parrhasius) is a small butterfly that belongs to the Lycaenids or Blues family.


Some Spider...someone please id it.



The rest of the pics...

----------


## ranmasatome

Here are my shots totally un-edited.. jsut cropped or resized...



Cant decide between the 2... its just one stop difference in light..


a common orange cicadellidae...Bothrogonia ferruginea


some random spider.


i'm thinking it is a midge or some minute form of an ichneumonid... it was only 2mm in size drinking water that is even smaller in size..haha..


A really beautiful membracidae that i found... got 3 cute little horns..



Some fly i found... maybe a drosophila?


Single fluff seed stuck to the mother plant..." i dont wanna leave!!!"
haha


more random flowers..

Somehow after conversion into jpeg the quality like damn bad.. seems much sharper in RAW...

----------


## Simon

some of the shots

#1


#2


#3


#4


#5


#6


#7

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Wow, Simon. The caterpillars duo look so sweet~!  :Grin:

----------


## trident

great shots guys, mine didn't turn out that well, many were either over or under exposed.
will post them in a while.  :Well done:

----------


## trident

Here are some of my favorite
Unknown Insect, if anyone can ID, I'll be grateful.
Canon 20D. 100mm macro + 56mm extension tube f8 1/100 ISO400

Hypolimnas bolina bolina. Great Egg-Fly.
Canon 20D. 100mm macro + 56mm extension tube f8 1/100 ISO400

Potanthus omaha omaha. Lesser Dart
Canon 20D. 100mm macro f10 1/125 ISO400

Junonia orithya wallacei. Blue PansyCanon 20D. 100mm macro f10 1/125 ISO400

Nephila maculata Golden Web SpiderCanon 20D. 100mm macro+56mm extension tube f5.6 1/100 ISO400

And the customary flower

Hope I get all the names correct, if not let me know about it

----------


## tcy81

nice photos, like the white butterfly pictures #4-6 from Simon.

----------


## genes

Richard, your spider shot have a insect flying off at the top right hand corner. Interesting shot.

----------


## hwchoy

Lunch time on Ubin…

a Lynx spider enjoying his lunch on a _Calotropis gigantea_ leaf.


* click pix for full resolution *

----------


## hwchoy

and the flower responsible for me getting nipped by ants… wild growing native _Hoya diversifolia_

* click pix for full resolution *

----------


## trident

Eugene,
Thanks. Couldn't get the detail on the spider's face. And there were a few insects flying around, not to mention the male of the species, it's about only 10&#37; the size of the female.  :Smile: 
choy,
Very nice. Good details. I especially liked the flower.  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi8888

> and the flower responsible for me getting nipped by ants wild growing native _Hoya diversifolia_
> 
> * click pix for full resolution *


CHoy


Really like the pic of the flowers..

----------


## genes

I like the flower shot too! The details of it is so cool. Gives a soft and fluffy feel.

----------


## hwchoy

ooo thanx! so it was worth while having the ants go for my toes  :Grin: 

but damn sian the single flower close ups were not in focus. suspect my diopter was accidentally pushed off setting, meaning was trying to focus while being myopic!

----------


## hwchoy

> I like the flower shot too! The details of it is so cool. Gives a soft and fluffy feel.


just like our own native fishes, we never appreciate what we already have. this cool flower is a native of Singapore and we should grow it in on all the big trees along Orchard Road  :Cool: 

Its a climbing vine...

* click pix for full resolution *

----------


## hwchoy

see this flower, does it not look like a baldy fella's back view?  should be named baldyoides 


_Scaevola taccada_, a native seaside plant also known as Sea Cabbage.

* click pix for full resolution *

----------


## Merviso

Uncle Choy, your flower very nice leh... I  :Embarassed:  to even post my pic...  :Razz:  

Anyway, this _Hoya diversifolia_ flowers is really small and nice_,_ wonder if I can bring back home and plant it...  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hwchoy

can bring home, just pay the NParks fine can liaoz  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

The Hoya lighting a bit harsh leh... must be the ants biting your leg make you hurry up take shot right..kekeke.. but still turned out quite nice.. :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

no choice when you are using flash holders, its very difficult to adjust and try, and also to have them aim at the right spot. flash holders usually start to talk to each other or get distracted and the flash starts aiming somewhere else  :Grin: 

I am seriously thinking of DIY an enormous macro ring flash, the only way you are going to shoot in situ by yourself.

also Hoya will always be challenging because they have a waxy texture.

----------


## hwchoy

hey what is the ID of this common moth? it practically refuse to move even when I almost stepped on it. unfortunately I forgot to increase DOF and shot only at /8 !


* click pix for full resolution *

----------


## ranmasatome

well... flash holders and ants tend to do that..hahaha..

and i can't see your moth picture.

----------


## hwchoy

OK now you can see  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

This one is very common but i am not sure of the species name..but see the wings a bit transparent one?? its a trademark of this family of moths, the Sesiidae... more commonly known as clearwing moths.
Think classification should be as follows Order lepidoptera, family sesiidae, sub-family sesiinae, genus/species - someone else fill in for me please.

since its so common...should have someone know this off the top of their heads...should be a sesia genus if i'm not wrong... coloration patterns looks similar

----------


## hwchoy

I was hoping to at least get a genus!

----------


## ranmasatome

haha... not a moth person la me... maybe simon would know.

----------


## hwchoy

> Lunch time on Ubin…
> 
> a Lynx spider enjoying his lunch on a _Calotropis gigantea_ leaf.
> 
> 
> * click pix for full resolution *




this is the plant that spider was sitting in…


terribly harsh lights (daylight + 2&#215;550EX), any suggestions other than to lug along huge softboxes?

* click pix for full resolution *

----------


## luenny

Wow, so many nice shots by so many people. Just saw this thread and really don't know what to say. So many nice pictures all at once. Love the one where the lynx is feasting.

Billy, where're yours? I'll post the 3 flash one later.  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

> Wow, so many nice shots by so many people. Just saw this thread and really don't know what to say. So many nice pictures all at once. Love the one where the lynx is feasting.
> 
> Billy, where're yours? I'll post the 3 flash one later.



Nothing impressive from me.... nothing to post....  :Knockout: 
Still enjoying the pictures here...  :Smile: 

OK, maybe this... but not really macro  :Opps:  :Opps:

----------


## Simon

choy, I only know it is a daylight moth, don't know the scientific name

----------


## Goondoo

> choy, I only know it is a daylight moth, don't know the scientific name


Think my garden guide book should have. Will check it out tonight.

----------


## wynx

Someone ID this butt, please?

----------


## Simon

gram blue...

----------


## luenny

Here are some of mine. Still not very familar with the lens. I think I still need some time to tame it. Darn, my camera sensor is so dirty. Spend a lot of time PP the dirt out.

Daylight moth (thanks to Simon for showing me this):


Crab spider under a flower (thanks to Simon for showing me this):


Unknown spider, somebody help ID please. Billy this one shot with 3 flashes - I think.

----------


## luenny

> Some Spider...someone please id it.


I'm guessing this is a nursery web spider or a lawn wolf spider.




> Here are some of my favorite
> Unknown Insect, if anyone can ID, I'll be grateful.
> Canon 20D. 100mm macro + 56mm extension tube f8 1/100 ISO400


I think this is a wasp.

----------


## trident

Luenny,
The new lens is good, picture is sharp and color is rich.  :Well done:

----------


## genes

Choy, your flower pics are amazing! 

Luenny i like your crab spider shot. Beautiful details.

----------


## hwchoy

thanx genes. I want the crab spider!!! what never jio me? grrrr.

----------


## Goondoo

Luenny,
The one you shot with 3 flash is definitely a lynx spider.

Choy,
The moth is Day-flying moth _Syntomis huebneri_

----------


## Goondoo

> thanx genes. I want the crab spider!!! what never jio me? grrrr.


I remember Simon shouting for so long "who wants a crab spider!"...



but I guessed you were so busy with the ants  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy,
> The moth is Day-flying moth _Syntomis huebneri_

----------


## hwchoy

> I remember Simon shouting for so long "who wants a crab spider!"...
> 
> but I guessed you were so busy with the ants



simon shout so soft better send him for encek course.  :Evil:

----------


## hwchoy

luenny, your spider shot looks very very sharpened.

----------


## ranmasatome

Think the moth is now known as Amata huebneri?

----------


## luenny

> thanx genes. I want the crab spider!!! what never jio me? grrrr.


Don't worry about this crab spider-lar. It's a dissapointment. A bee flew to the flower and this guy just sit there doing nothing.




> luenny, your spider shot looks very very sharpened.


Are you talking about the lynx? I think I oversharpen it while I was trying to bring it out. The translucent body just blend into the background. Still trying to figure out how to use this lens.

----------


## luenny

> Luenny,
> The one you shot with 3 flash is definitely a lynx spider.


Pink color lynx spider? Is this a juv coloring or something?

----------


## Goondoo

> Pink color lynx spider? Is this a juv coloring or something?


Probably a juv.

----------


## luenny

Hey Billy,
This one's where you lit the background with your flashes. Hahaha ... the carapace of spider turn yellow because of the color of the flower petal.  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

> some of the shots
> 
> #7


I like this one. Very nice symmetry.

Richard,
Where is your shot on the upside down crab spider? The one that we thought to be dead.

----------


## StanChung

Some super shots you guys all got. I'm going to resist...but the force is very strong...aaaa

----------

